# [SOLVED] Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently cleaned out my dell dimension 4700 and when i turned it on i received the error message "Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure" along with 2 short beeps, and left with F1 and F2 system setup.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

try to reset your cmos by removing the battery and jumping the proper area. Sticky at the top of the forums tells how. Also, remove ram sticks and replace them to make sure they are seated correctly. Lasty check plugs to make sure all are in all the way.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

Could be floppy related, if you have one. Usually diskette refers to floppies. Check that there isn't a disc in a floppy drive and go to your boot order and put the hard drive above the floppy in the order. Also reseat the floppy cable. Of course, if you don't have a floppy drive, ignore all this.

You can also check the Dell website and see what 2 short beeps means in their beep codes.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

i reset the cmos and rechecked all the plugs. I dont have a floppy drive either. I ran the drive diagnostic and it said there wasnt anything for drive 0,1, and 3, and it only identified the dvd drive.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

i also tried connecting the SATA cable to the other SATA connector and enabling that drive, but it didnt work either.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

After resetting cmos you might need to go back into the bios and turn IDE off/enable Sata.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

i turned on the sata drive but it still gave me the same error.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

wow, it's quite obvious that floppies dont exist anymore...haha

go in BIOS, advanced chipset options, disable floppy device. Will likely be near bottom but could be anywhere (even a different page)


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

where are the advanced chipset options? i turned off the diskette drive under drives and boot sequence in the BIOS.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

it may be drive management (different BIOS have it in different places)

Where it shows the 4 IDE and/or SATA ports, it should say floppy : active or disabled.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

I don't know what board you are running (so guessing what you have), but there is an option on many in the MAIN menu of the bios where you can select the type of floppy. One of those options is *DISABLED*. Give that a try if you have not.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

yea i had turned off the floppy drive, and im not getting the diskette drive error, but it still doesnt find the hd.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

O.K., now we need to get a Sata hard drive recognized. Is this a primary drive that you want to add an OS on, or it is one you want to put in for data? Do you have an OS installed on some drive on that rig, and if so, what is it? Just walk us through again where you are now that we have the floppy issue out of the way.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

its the primary drive, and when i boot the system i get the error "Drive 0 not found : serial ATA, SATA 0" My OS is XP home


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

As long as your prime sata is plugged into sata 0 and you have sata enabled in bios, there should be no reason why it cant be found other then a bad wire maybe? If you have more handy try that and also try a new power cable as well.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

or possibly, if the OEM bios allows, switch to running SATA devices in IDE mode?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

Go to the bios and in the boot area, make sure these two things are set properly:

First, the boot order:

CDRom - 1st
Floppy - 2nd (if you have one)
Hard Drive - 3rd

Then, migrate on down to the HARD DRIVE PRIORITY (something like that) and make sure the BOOT Drive is listed FIRST.

Don't forget to save before you exit.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

All fixed, thanks for all the help guys, awesome job!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Diskette Drive 0 Seek Failure*

We are happy you got it resolved. Please tell us what fixed it so we can help others with the same problem.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

It was fixed after i replaced the SATA signal cable and then set the hard drive to boot first.


----------

